# 600pt armies of filth



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

I'm running a warhammer campaign that starts this sunday at 600pts and increases weekly with characters gaining experience throughout the campaign.

for 600pts what filthy army lists do you think you could make?


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

for ogres this is about the nastiest legal army I can think of.
144- Bruiser, heavy armour, enchanted shield, ironcurse icon
40- 20 gnoblar
48- 8 gnoblar trappers
365- 9 bulls, full command.

Wood elves would be nasty- they might not be good at 2km but at <1000 they rock.

120-noble- hail of doom, brairsheath
120- 10 glade guard
120- 10 glade guard
120- 10 glade guard
120- 10 glade guard

or 

115- Branchwraith- annoyance of netlings, cluster of radiants
240- 20 Dryads
240- 20 dryads

or 

65- Branchwraith
132- 10 dryads- champ
132- 10 dryads- champ
132- 10 dryads- champ
132- 10 dryads- champ

... if I was really being an arse I would make an army with glade riders- it would barely kill anything, but any non-shooty list would really struggle to catch them.


----------

